# Barbie Loves Mac Now Online!!



## kymmilee (Feb 12, 2007)

for sale on the mac site. right now. click products, then eyeshadow. same with lipstick, etc. it's the top thing. holy cow. it wasn't up five minutes ago. how weird.

anyway, i know a lot of girls were asking when it would be up, so there it is


----------



## tiramisu (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

oh crap oh crap thanks.. I've been waiting up !! woot!!


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

thank you!!!!!


----------



## kymmilee (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

hmm, no doll or mini bag yet. oh, and they added a tote bag! http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...clicked=  next


----------



## tiramisu (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

I know.  I am waiting with my shopping cart full to see if it's added in a few mins.  I noticed that things are slowly being added.  
I am a dork.


----------



## kymmilee (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiramisu* 

 
_I know.  I am waiting with my shopping cart full to see if it's added in a few mins.  I noticed that things are slowly being added.  
I am a dork. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HAHAHA no way! i'm getting to my mall early tuesday morning. i kinda feel like one of those star wars or harry potter people who get all excited and dress up and whatnot. hehe


----------



## BadPrincess (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

I was on the site making my list for tuesday & as I was clicking around realized that it was up, that was around 11pm... I have been waiting now for the doll to show for sale for 45 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a feeling it won't show up until tues. but I can't bring myself to go to bed!!!!


----------



## tiramisu (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*






 you made me laugh out loud. That's how I am feeling now and I feel kind of like a MAC whore more than I have in some time. I feel dirty.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am trying to be quiet now b/c my darling BF is finally asleep.  Even tho he knows the barbie launch is imminent (like he cares...), I still feel guilty.  Now the dog is here in the den snoring an awful racket when he usually sleeps at the feet of said BF.  I am sooo busted!!!


----------



## juli (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

ugh !!! I see the triangles but I don't see anything else that would let me purchase.


----------



## tiramisu (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

juli, you've got to search for stuff under the top headers right now, individually--just poke around, you'll find it.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

Im doing the same thing as you! And TECHNICALLY the dolls should be showing up around midnight, since they come out Tuesday, and collection things go up for sale a day before they hit the stores. So technically thats Monday at midnight, in 10 minutes. Im going to keep refreshing! haha

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadPrincess* 

 
_I was on the site making my list for tuesday & as I was clicking around realized that it was up, that was around 11pm... I have been waiting now for the doll to show for sale for 45 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a feeling it won't show up until tues. but I can't bring myself to go to bed!!!!_


----------



## subeemama (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

Quote:

  ugh !!! I see the triangles but I don't see anything else that would let me purchase.  
 
You have to go under each specific product, like lipsticks, eyeshadows, etc.  HTH!

oops!  I'm too slow!


----------



## BadPrincess (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juli* 

 
_ugh !!! I see the triangles but I don't see anything else that would let me purchase._

 
Go to the dropdown where it lists : lips, eyes, face etc.. click as if you where going to just buy a reg. eyeshadow or lipglass etc.. it isn't listed on the page for barbie love m.a.c.

Edit.. guess we all answered at the same time lol


----------



## kymmilee (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juli* 

 
_ugh !!! I see the triangles but I don't see anything else that would let me purchase._

 
did you go products > lips > lipstick > barbie loves MAC?
and then products > eyes > shadow > barbie loves MAC?
because it only works for me if i do it that way. good luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit. haha oops!


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

now when is gloss.com going to have it up?? do we think tonight? b/c i have all the g/c i need to buy all my barbie stuff from that website..


----------



## BadPrincess (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbrookecorex* 

 
_Im doing the same thing as you! And TECHNICALLY the dolls should be showing up around midnight, since they come out Tuesday, and collection things go up for sale a day before they hit the stores. So technically thats Monday at midnight, in 10 minutes. Im going to keep refreshing! haha_

 
Oh I didn't think about it like that!! I hope your right


----------



## tiramisu (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

aren't we all so helpful?!  I love this forum
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now back to the refresh button LOL


----------



## kymmilee (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiramisu* 

 
_aren't we all so helpful?!  I love this forum
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now back to the refresh button LOL_

 
me too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i've been refreshing for ten minutes. still no bag. rarrrrrr


----------



## HotPink (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

OMG!  I just placed my order.  I am soooo excited...I have been checking the site like a psycho for the past week in hopes the site would launch it early.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## subeemama (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

The little bag is listed under the "classic" section of bags/cases.


----------



## juli (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

OMG!!! So many posts in such a lil time! hahaha wowzers! *Thanks!*
I am playing with it and sorta waiting for Monday midnight ish  someone mentioned.  I can wait for the other stuff, its the damn doll that just drives me nuts!


----------



## kymmilee (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *temptalia* 

 
_Man, where would the doll even be UNDER?_

 
i have NO idea. but i'm looking and searching. and looking some more.


----------



## tiramisu (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

all up !!!


----------



## subeemama (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

Its up!  Go back to the Barbie Loves Mac thingy.


----------



## kymmilee (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

it's all up! look under what's new!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

Dolls/shirts Up! I've Ordered!!!!


----------



## BadPrincess (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

GOT THE DOLL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Thanks xbrookecorex, if you didn't post that I would have went to bed!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadPrincess* 

 
_GOT THE DOLL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Thanks xbrookecorex, if you didn't post that I would have went to bed!_

 





  Yayyyy!


----------



## depecher (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

Thank you sooooooo much for posting this. I got my doll ordered but had computer problems. I had to launch Internet Explorer. Gah to AOL!


----------



## mskitchmas (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

omg!!! so exciting, plus the looks are up in the looks section.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

I got the doll!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now I don't have to stand in line Tuesday morning! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

$147.31 Later.   Thanks for posting this!!!!


----------



## Deelite033 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

Has/Is anyone getting the tote? Kinda pricey there...


----------



## BehindBluEyez (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

Thanks! I put in my order and it went through. I just hope I don't get one of those dreaded MAC emails telling me the Barbie is sold out!


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

I wonder how long it will take for that doll to sell out! I don't want one, but it's fun to see everyone get so excited. She's really cute IRL!


----------



## Brelki (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HotPink* 

 
_OMG!  I just placed my order.  I am soooo excited...I have been checking the site like a psycho for the past week in hopes the site would launch it early.  Thanks for the heads up!_

 
Yay! I just placed my order online too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't wait!!


----------



## Sti43 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

Placed mine too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got a doll ! I really really hope it's not OOS. Plus I got a Pearl Sunshine Beauty Powder, Fashion Pack Lipglass, and Magic Dust Eyeshadow.

I am gonna go in tuesday and do my B2Ms for 2 shadows and a lippie. Most say you can't do B2M for LE but my store lets me-- guess I'm lucky !


----------



## showpuli (Feb 12, 2007)

Woot woot!!

Go quick. 

Mac pro has the dolls and the shirts and the totes!!

I'm thrilled.

Go quick


----------



## Jennybella (Feb 12, 2007)

i just ordered YAY


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 12, 2007)

i just saw the website & everything is sooo prettyyy!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 12, 2007)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEp!


----------



## mistella (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes!! I bought the Barbie and 4 beauty powders (and a few other non-Barbie things) on macpro. Im going to buy the rest on Tuesday


----------



## meihwa (Feb 12, 2007)

I just did some ugly MAC damage online, $300 worth.(ouch!)....I want to check out the lip products in person before dropping even more!!  This is my bday present to myself!


----------



## heatherhoneyb (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

Well, I just blew my wad!!!!  I got the doll, a shirt, 5 eyeshadows, all lipglosses, both Beauty Powders, 1 blush......$243.50, OMG!!!  I can't believe I got the doll, I was sure that they would be gone!!


----------



## jenii (Feb 12, 2007)

Eh. I won't be able to get anything at all until after next week. I hope it won't all sell out by then. I at least want to be able to get one thing.


----------



## rchickos (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

I have no time whatsoever to make the hour trip to my counter this week, which makes me really sad because I'd love to see this all in person.  I got Happening Gal l/g, Modern Ms. l/s, Fab blush, Moth Brown and Springtime Skipper eye shadows.  Yay for free shipping, I was almost too lazy to look for a code.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

Got the email this morning.  Bought another doll (so I can open one & keep the other in the box).  Will wait till tomorrow to get the rest of the stuff with my discount.


----------



## ledonatella (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

Dammit! The dolls are sold out now! Oh well, I got my Pro discount on almost everything though, yay! Here's what i ordered:

2 Springtime Skippers
Moth Brown
Whistle
Magic Dust
Beautyburst
Rocking Chick l/s
Sweet & Single l/s
Modern Ms. l/s
Happing gal l/g
Malibu Barbie l/g
Fab blush
Don't Be Shy
Pearl Blossom
Large T-shirt 
Mini bag

Came to $176 something with my discount and tax and I got free shipping, I am so excited!!


----------



## mrstucker (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

Well, I missed the doll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I go to bed early, and checked a few minutes ago!


----------



## mac_aiken (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

I am getting most of my makeup when I go to my local MAC store this week but I did get the doll for my daughter as well as the mini tote, tshirts for both of us, Moth Brown, Magic Dust, Spring Time Skipper shadows, Malibu Barbie l/g (for both of us) and Rocking Chick l/s. $200...yeesh


----------



## heatherhoneyb (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

I can't believe the tote sold out!  I considered it, but thought $70 was a little pricey, especially when I have many a totes in my closet already.


----------



## SELFstyled (Feb 12, 2007)

Got my order in this morning


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Feb 12, 2007)

*Barbie & Tote - ALREADY SOLD OUT!*

CRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZY!!! Sold out as of 9:30 am est

I ordered mine at 7:00 am est - I hope I still get mine!


----------



## Janice (Feb 12, 2007)

Barbie doll and the tote are all I wanted from online and they're already sold out. Meh, figured that would happen.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heatherhoneyb* 

 
_I can't believe the tote sold out!  I considered it, but thought $70 was a little pricey, especially when I have many a totes in my closet already._

 
Yeah, I was hoping for my pro discount on that, but when I didn't get it, I took it out of my cart.  Can't believe that's already sold out. I got my barbie and makeup, so I'm happy.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 12, 2007)

I ordered product online, and will be buying the doll and a BP Wednesday a.m.


----------



## red (Feb 12, 2007)

I ordered another barbie at 3:30 this morning, even received an email confirmation. Noticed the money wasnt taken out of my account and called customer service to confirm. My order was cancelled as inventory was depleted at that time. Oh well, I have one at least.

Got the bag


----------



## cno64 (Feb 12, 2007)

_*YEEEES!!!*_
I just fired off an order for a modest haul.
Made my day, I'm embarrassed to say.
Am I really that shallow?


----------



## lemurian (Feb 12, 2007)

Argh!  I missed out on the doll, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No interest in the tote, though.  I did order everything else on my list this morning, including 2 MB


----------



## heatherhoneyb (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

  I ordered another barbie at 3:30 this morning, even received an email confirmation. Noticed the money wasnt taken out of my account and called customer service to confirm. My order was cancelled as inventory was depleted at that time. Oh well, I have one at least.  
 
Then I probably won't get the Barbie either.  I placed my order about 5:30 (central time).  I guess only time will tell.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 12, 2007)

NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I didn't get a Barbie! I'm soo bummed.


----------



## heatherhoneyb (Feb 12, 2007)

I just called customer service and I didn't get it in time.  I am bummed.


----------



## Nadine (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heatherhoneyb* 

 
_I just called customer service and I didn't get it in time.  I am bummed._

 
I'm sorry for you.
You did got an email comfirming your order?
I'm getting scared now.


----------



## heatherhoneyb (Feb 12, 2007)

no, no confirmation, that is why I called.  The first thing she said was that my Barbie was on backorder.


----------



## divaster (Feb 12, 2007)

I am so bummed I missed the Barbie. I wanted it so bad!! Do you think I even have a chance of getting one at a store tomorrow??


----------



## cno64 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *depecher* 

 
_ I had computer problems._

 
That's enough to make a rational woman want to take an axe and a blowtorch to her computer!
And shoot it, for good measure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I think I might go literally insane with frustration if my computer/ISP failed me right when a delicious new MAC collection came out!
That's just too much for human endurance ...


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Feb 12, 2007)

the doll was up at 0700 and sold out at 0900. this sucks! but i got everything else i wanted even the shirt.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_I ordered another barbie at 3:30 this morning, even received an email confirmation. Noticed the money wasnt taken out of my account and called customer service to confirm. My order was cancelled as inventory was depleted at that time. Oh well, I have one at least.

Got the bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Damn!  That means I didn't get it either...I placed my order around 6am. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Got a confirmation though & they said they $ wouldn't be taken out or 1-2 days, so maybe there's hope...ok, wishful (and unprobable) thinking, I know.


----------



## Tash (Feb 12, 2007)

Are the black shirts online do you know?


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 12, 2007)

im gonna puke, haha. i wanted that damn doll so bad.


----------



## divaster (Feb 12, 2007)

I just called the Mall of America store and the lady there told me they won't have the Barbies until the 15th. I was thinking of having my mom pick one up for me. Maybe if I am not able to get one myself.


----------



## Tash (Feb 12, 2007)

Damnit, I with I was going to be around a pro store!!  I want the Barbie


----------



## cno64 (Feb 12, 2007)

The "Barbie" collection doesn't seem to be up on Nordstrom.com yet, so maybe there'll be some second chances for some items, anyhow!
Good grief. Are UPS carriers going to have to have armed escorts when they deliver this stuff? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm relatively new to MAC, so I guess this collection has generated the largest volume of mouth froth that I've witnessed so far.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 12, 2007)

I hate MAC.  The doll thing is pissing me off.  Rant. Rant.  I checked (like a dumbass) at 10am and they are gone.  Now I have to trek to the damn store! I knew this would happen.  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......


----------



## Tash (Feb 12, 2007)

Are all stores/counters getting them, or just Pro/Freestanding stores?


----------



## CincyFan (Feb 12, 2007)

I placed my order last night at 12:48 am EST.  I just called the CS line and I am getting a doll.  Whew, what a relief.  I also bought Springtime Skipper & Pearl Sunshine.  I can't wait til they get here.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CincyFan* 

 
_I placed my order last night at 12:48 am EST.  I just called the CS line and I am getting a doll.  Whew, what a relief.  I also bought Springtime Skipper & Pearl Sunshine.  I can't wait til they get here._

 
Quit twisting the dagger in my heart!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Why don't you throw salt in there too!  

Just kidding.  I am happy you got your doll.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_Are all stores/counters getting them, or just Pro/Freestanding stores?_

 
Pro/Freestanding


----------



## CincyFan (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Quit twisting the dagger in my heart!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Why don't you throw salt in there too!  

Just kidding.  I am happy you got your doll. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL, should I toss in a little lemon juice for good measure?  j/k  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know a lot of people wanted the doll and it sucks that they are so limited.  They certainly shouldn't sell out in an hour or two.  I don't know what MAC was thinking.  I'm sure there are a lot of Barbie collectors out there that don't even care about MAC that want them.  I doubt they took that into consideration.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 12, 2007)

*If you ordered a Doll this morning online, you might not be getting one *

I was just reading LJ, and someone ordered the doll and an eyeshadow this morning.  Her credit card was charged for the shadow only so she called MAC, and they told her that the doll sold out long before the website updated and let alot of order go through for the doll that can not be fulfilled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just an FYI


----------



## heatherhoneyb (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: If you ordered a Doll this morning online, you might not be getting one *

I ordered my doll at 5:30am (central) and called to verify and they told me that she was on backorder, so I won't be getting one.  You would think that they would have been prepared and had their site working properly.  I think I would have been ok if the site said sold out before I was able to order mine, but I thought I had the doll and then WHAM!  the truth comes out.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: If you ordered a Doll this morning online, you might not be getting one *

Yeah, it sucks.  You don't even get an e-mail saying it's backordered. The ass-kicker is that I signed up for the e-mail notifying me when it was up on the site, and I have yet to receive that e-mail!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: If you ordered a Doll this morning online, you might not be getting one *

Apparently it sold out in an hour, and didn't show on the website that it was sold out for nearly 8 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I am trying to prepare myself for the storm of people at my freestanding store tomorrow morning!


----------



## poocatgrrl (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: If you ordered a Doll this morning online, you might not be getting one *

Yep--I ordered a doll less than 2 hours after it went "live" online and I'm not getting it.  Only know that bec I called CS this morning.


----------



## JediFarfy (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: If you ordered a Doll this morning online, you might not be getting one *

Me neither! I'm glad I don't like the doll, since I originally was going to get one. Geez, why bother putting her on the site then.


----------



## poocatgrrl (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: If you ordered a Doll this morning online, you might not be getting one *

Audrey--

How many Barbie dolls did your store get?  Just wondering

ETA: I just called my freestanding MAC store to see how many Barbies they got--they said 18.  Wow--those'll be gone in no time!

Also, the MA who answered the phone didn't even know MAC had put them online already.  She was very surprised to hear they had put them online and that they had sold out already.  Just thought that was interesting.


----------



## heatherhoneyb (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: If you ordered a Doll this morning online, you might not be getting one *

I called the closest free standing store to me, which is an hour away and they got 8 of them in.


----------



## shellybells82 (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CincyFan* 

 
_I don't know what MAC was thinking.  I'm sure there are a lot of Barbie collectors out there that don't even care about MAC that want them.  I doubt they took that into consideration._

 
I'm a barbie collector & a mac-a-holic...  I've called my freestanding store and they've had all of theirs 'on-hold' for weeks....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really don't want to pay eBay prices...


----------



## shellybells82 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: If you ordered a Doll this morning online, you might not be getting one *

I just called the only store in a 50 mile radius that all of them weren't put on hold ahead of time. They will release 4 they said.  Don't know if I want to drive 40+ miles for a chance at maybe getting one of four.


----------



## poocatgrrl (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: If you ordered a Doll this morning online, you might not be getting one *

Can the MAs buy them, too?  I guess I would think that 8 would hardly be enough to go around for the staff, much less customers.

It would suck if the people who actually work for MAC can't get a doll if they want one.  I wonder how that works?


----------



## shootergirlnc (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: If you ordered a Doll this morning online, you might not be getting one *

I don't even have a freestanding store in my state!  All the ones I have called told me that they won't ship the barbie, that I'd have to buy it in person. The NY pro store let me do it last week, so I don't see why the other stores won't let me do it.  I wanted to order another one for my sis's b-day.


----------



## heatherhoneyb (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: If you ordered a Doll this morning online, you might not be getting one *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poocatgrrl* 

 
_Can the MAs buy them, too? I guess I would think that 8 would hardly be enough to go around for the staff, much less customers.

It would suck if the people who actually work for MAC can't get a doll if they want one. I wonder how that works?_

 
Unless they got more and there are only 8 left for the customers???  I know that I am not driving an hour for a chance to get one when there are only 8 available.


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 12, 2007)

And that's exactly where a lot of those dolls are going! 

And no, the ones on there now are not mine.


----------



## lilifee (Feb 12, 2007)

...lucky you, I wish I could order the Barbie stuff online 2, but MAC doesn't ship to Germany. So I can order only from MAC Germany AND IT ONLY COMES IN MARCH- really desperate


----------



## franimal (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: If you ordered a Doll this morning online, you might not be getting one *

my store got 100, but we all know that is still not enough. Those will be sold out in no time. what time did the site start selling them?


----------



## JediFarfy (Feb 12, 2007)

FYI: The doll and the large tote are now listed as Sold Out.


----------



## heatherhoneyb (Feb 12, 2007)

The shirt in size Large is also sold out.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: If you ordered a Doll this morning online, you might not be getting one *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poocatgrrl* 

 
_Audrey--

How many Barbie dolls did your store get?  Just wondering

ETA: I just called my freestanding MAC store to see how many Barbies they got--they said 18.  Wow--those'll be gone in no time!

Also, the MA who answered the phone didn't even know MAC had put them online already.  She was very surprised to hear they had put them online and that they had sold out already.  Just thought that was interesting._

 
I was told 66 last week when I asked, but I have heard that alot of stores are getting less than they expected.  My mom, sister and I are all going tomorrow, and we all want a doll.  I sure hope we can get them.  I am going to get there extra early, but I am sure there will be a few people who beat me there!


----------



## girlstar (Feb 12, 2007)

I was up at 7 and saw the email, and ordered a shirt in Med and a Barbie.

I just received an email from MAC:

_Hi Laura.  Thank you for the order you recently placed on our website.  Unfortunately, we are currently sold out of the Barbie T-shirt.  We apologize for any inconvenience.  You will receive the remainder of your order in 2-3 business days._

So I suppose that means I got the Barbie? I hope. Does anyone know if the Bay counters in Canada are going to have shirts/Barbies, or is it just the freestanding stores?


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's a shame!   I checked last night and it wasn't up and now my 8 year old will not get a Barbie.  I can't believe MAC!


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *divaster* 

 
_I just called the Mall of America store and the lady there told me they won't have the Barbies until the 15th. I was thinking of having my mom pick one up for me. Maybe if I am not able to get one myself._

 

The store on Hennepin in Uptown should have them tomorrow, I called on Saturday. Might want to call again just to be sure though.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Feb 12, 2007)

I just called my nearest freestanding store and she said that they got such limited quantities that the MA's are NOT allowed to purchase the dolls. I will be at the store at 9 am tomorrow to get mine as apparently they got very limited quanities...


----------



## Deirdre (Feb 12, 2007)

With the level of HYPE that MACfinally (clued into) and perpetuated - effectively utilizing "leaks" to drive everyone into a collector's frenzy - you think they would have made enough to go around.  I really think the practice of pre-order gives companies a good ball park to go by, and satisfies customer demand.  I loathe the false economy of "limited release" and resent being manipulated in this way.

That being said, I could care less about the peripherals on this collection, and really only care about two of the shadow colours.  However, if this had been "Hello Kitty Loves MAC" I would be gnashing my teeth with frustration!

If there are any dolls left at my counter by the time I get there, I will definitely pick one up.  

I sure hope they are going to continue releasing high demand items until the demand dies down.  Being sold out on the site, by the time I got up at 7:00 (-8 GMT), is more than ridiculous.

/rant.

p.s.  LOVE the eyeshadow colors - am buying three (already ordered the green)


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

  "Hello Kitty Loves MAC"  
 
 gracious that would be AWESOME, get you bats ready ladies to fight off the 10 year olds! LoL

I'll make sure to carry my mace with me tomorrow when I pick up my doll, well hopefully I'll have one.

 Quote:

  she said that they got such limited quantities that the MA's are NOT allowed to purchase the dolls  
 
that's kind crappy!


----------



## franimal (Feb 12, 2007)

I just called MAC CS and they told me my Barbie didn't go through but that they are getting more on backorder tomorrow, so they can process it tomorrow. She said the Barbies will be back on the site tomorrow so others can order them. I hope she is not misinformed. I think their site is screwy cuz she said i didnt place my order till 9:21 this morning when my confirmation says it was placed at 12:32am. Also she meant to put me on hold but somehow didn't and some dude asked her a question and she said "hold on, I'm dealing with a crazy lady!" what a snatch! but whatever, i wasnt even being rude I just wanted to figure out when i can get my Barbie!


----------



## Eemaan (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_I just called MAC CS and they told me my Barbie didn't go through but that they are getting more on backorder tomorrow, so they can process it tomorrow. She said the Barbies will be back on the site tomorrow so others can order them. I hope she is not misinformed. I think their site is screwy cuz she said i didnt place my order till 9:21 this morning when my confirmation says it was placed at 12:32am. Also she meant to put me on hold but somehow didn't and some dude asked her a question and she said *"hold on, I'm dealing with a crazy lady!" *what a snatch! but whatever, i wasnt even being rude I just wanted to figure out when i can get my Barbie!_

 






 sorry but that is just too funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bad barbie :duel:  look what shes turned you all into, barbie zombies!!!!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Feb 12, 2007)

I placed my order last night or this morning ( 12am -or so ) glad I was up.. but here is my quarry.   Beauty Powder when I bought it was 20.00now they say 22.00  ( I wanted to get the other one this is when I noticed.. )  was that an error on there part.. I mean 2- off ok!  When I called CS they told me my total was $147.31 so they didn't tag on 2 dollars extra .. not that i'm complaining!!! LOL  Did anyone else notice this?

 Barbie Loves M·A·C T-Shirt (Large)
 Limited Edition
This product is not gift-wrappable.
US$25.00  
 1 US$25.00   
 M·A·C Barbie Doll
 Limited Edition
US$35.00  
 1 US$35.00   
 Barbie Loves M·A·C: Eye Shadow
 Shade: Magic Dust
 Limited Edition
US$14.00  
 1 US$14.00   
 Barbie Loves M·A·C: Eye Shadow
 Shade: Springtime Skipper
 Limited Edition
US$14.00  
 1 US$14.00   
 Barbie Loves M·A·C: Beauty Powder
 Shade: Pearl Blossom
 Limited Edition
US$20.00  
 1 US$20.00   
 Barbie Loves M·A·C: Eye Shadow
 Shade: Whistle
 Limited Edition
US$14.00  
 1 US$14.00   
 Barbie Loves M·A·C: Powder Blush
 Shade: Don't Be Shy
 Limited Edition
US$17.50  
 1 US$17.50   


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Subtotal: US$139.50 
Shipping/Handling: US$0.00 (FREE STANDARD) 
Tax (5.600%) US$7.81 
Total: 147.31


----------



## CincyFan (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Viva_la_MAC_Girl* 

 
_I placed my order last night or this morning ( 12am -or so ) glad I was up.. but here is my quarry.   Beauty Powder when I bought it was 20.00now they say 22.00  ( I wanted to get the other one this is when I noticed.. )  was that an error on there part.. I mean 2- off ok!  When I called CS they told me my total was $147.31 so they didn't tag on 2 dollars extra .. not that i'm complaining!!! LOL  Did anyone else notice this?_

 
Hmm, that's really odd.  I just checked my email confirmation and they only charged me $20 as well.  And I checked my bank account and they already sent the charge through at that price.  What's up with them jacking up the price after the fact?  They're having some serious issues at MAC online.


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm hoping this will be a repeat of what happened with the Danse MSF's.. they were "sold out" on the website within a few hours, but showed up for sale again. (i think the next day.. not 100% on the exact time frame.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 **crosses fingers**


----------



## shootergirlnc (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_I just called MAC CS and they told me my Barbie didn't go through but that they are getting more on backorder tomorrow, so they can process it tomorrow. She said the Barbies will be back on the site tomorrow so others can order them. I hope she is not misinformed. I think their site is screwy cuz she said i didnt place my order till 9:21 this morning when my confirmation says it was placed at 12:32am. Also she meant to put me on hold but somehow didn't and some dude asked her a question and she said "hold on, I'm dealing with a crazy lady!" what a snatch! but whatever, i wasnt even being rude I just wanted to figure out when i can get my Barbie!_

 
The CS I talked to told me they weren't going to get anymore in, and that I'd have to check the stores.


----------



## heatherhoneyb (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

  The CS I talked to told me they weren't going to get anymore in, and that I'd have to check the stores.  
 
That is pretty much what they told me too.  

Ok, so if they do release more dolls tomorrow, do they fill the backorders or are backorders cancelled?????


----------



## franimal (Feb 12, 2007)

The lady told me that backorders are filled and that the rest of my order will not be processed until they can get more Barbies to complete the order. I did think that was weird though.


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kymmilee* 

 
_hmm, no doll or mini bag yet. oh, and they added a tote bag! http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...clicked=  next_

 
I'm so upset, I can't get the bag....have no $


----------



## cno64 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: If you ordered a Doll this morning online, you might not be getting one *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heatherhoneyb* 

 
_  I think I would have been ok if the site said sold out before I was able to order mine, but I thought I had the doll and then WHAM!  the truth comes out._

 
I never wanted a doll, but I really feel for those of you who did/do, and won't be getting one. It must be especially annoying if you thought you had gotten one before they were gone, only to find out otherwise.
Remember a few months ago, when we were considering whether or not a Barbie/MAC venture was an appealing idea?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seems like a long time ago, doesn't it?


----------



## Tash (Feb 12, 2007)

I just talked to MAC.  There will be NO MORE Barbie's online AT ALL.  Only in Freestanding and Pro Stores.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_The lady told me that backorders are filled and that the rest of my order will not be processed until they can get more Barbies to complete the order. I did think that was weird though._

 
The lady said that they wouldn't be getting anymore since they were only given so many to sell online. Once they sold out online, that was it. That's why she told me to check with stores. I dunno.  Right now, I just want my makeup to come in!


----------



## Jennybella (Feb 12, 2007)

I am so f**king livid right now.. I ordered the doll at 1:30 AN HOUR AND THRITY F**KING MINUTES AFTER IT GOT TO THE SITE AND IM NOT GETTING IT.. I am so mad.. f**k MAC

//admin edit: i know you are super po'd (and rightfully so), but please remember we have young'uns on the site too


----------



## cdaizybug (Feb 12, 2007)

I would blame Mattel more so than MAC. They are known for producing dolls in low quanities and making dolls limited edition..creating a frenzy.


----------



## cno64 (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cdaizybug* 

 
_I would blame Mattel more so than MAC. They are known for producing dolls in low quanities and making dolls limited edition..creating a frenzy._

 
"Frenzy" is the right word!
Why am I getting a mental image of burly security guards trying to separate grown women whacking each other with axes, trying to get the last "Barbie Loves MAC" doll? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Of course, I may get out _my_ axe if I start feeling insecure about my "Rocking Chick" lipstick!


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey Jennybella,
I understand you are pretty upset, but that language is not appropriate. There are younger adults on this site that are under 15. 
Thanks!


----------



## mistella (Feb 12, 2007)

Aw, mine got backordered too. Oh well.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Feb 12, 2007)

this is riduculous. i cant belive i didnt get a doll. im so pissed. it make you wonder if there is a mac-ebay conspricy or something. im not even going to look on ebay to see how much it is cause i know its going to be like how gold deposit cost $120.


----------



## tiramisu (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 

 
_Hey Jennybella,
I understand you are pretty upset, but that language is not appropriate. There are younger adults on this site that are under 15. 
Thanks!_

 
I totally get why you responded to this post, but I found it so amusing.  Seeing as your forum name is what it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have two kids and I would not want them to say the F word, or the B word either for that matter.  Just food for thought. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay, off the


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm not going to get into an argument with you over my statement or my name. I will say however, that post was inappropriate. I know people are upset about the whole thing- I hate it to. I think it's ridiculous but to say that without even a little editing (F*ck would've been a lot better) is inappropriate. Like it or not.


----------



## mellz (Feb 12, 2007)

The site is amazing! Ahhhhhhhhh I love it


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 12, 2007)

This is utter crap and so very MAC.  I can't believe that all of you who ordered in the wee hours of the morning are getting the shaft.  

I am going to my damn store an hour before they open.  I will cut anyone who gets in my way!  Just kidding.  I figure if I go in an hour early and I still don't get the damn doll, then it wasn't meant to be.  Still so irritated with MAC.  

I blame MAC more than Mattel.  If MAC felt that Mattel couldn't produce enough quantity to meet the demand for this collection, they shouldn't have entered into a contract with them.  AND MAC should know what they have in their warehouse so they know when they sell out.  Not keep selling them hours after their stock has been depleted.  Classic case of the right hand not knowing what the left hand is doing.  Whatever!


----------



## Brelki (Feb 12, 2007)

Ugh.. I'm yet another one who ordered last night (11 pm Pacific time).  I called MAC CS today to check on my pending order, and sure enough, I didn't get the doll.  I asked if I was on the backorder list, and he said no.  He said essentially "tough luck."  I did get both beauty powders though, so I guess that's *something*.  I'm so frustrated and disgusted with the whole thing though.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 12, 2007)

total 2nd. I mean this is so obnoxious and this is so classic mac. It's one of the biggest reasons why I'm getting more and more turned off from it. I mean it's ridiculous! The more they pull these stunts the more I resent and not only resent but begin to get more and more of a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## jerseygirl005 (Feb 12, 2007)

i bought the springtime skipper and moth brown e/s, and the limited edition mini case. i didn't have alot of money to spend. i just bought a bronzer and e/s the other day!!!

that sucks for those who tried to get the barbie, they should have thought about the amount of people who would want it.


----------



## farra712 (Feb 12, 2007)

So, I order my doll (and the rest of my stuff) at 11:20pm Central time last night, and they sent me a confirmation that they received my order.  I haven't gotten an email yet saying that it was cancelled or backordered or anything, but macpro never charges my credit card until the order is shipped, so I have no way of figuring that out from that.  Did anyone that ordered around that time last night get an order confirmation, but not get the doll?   I tried to call customer service, but of course, they are not available after 5.  If I don't have some kind of confirmation by tomorrow (early) morning, I am driving the 2 hours to my nearest freestanding store to stand in line and be murdered over a plastic doll because I love her.


----------



## tinagrzela (Feb 12, 2007)

well, I don't know about you guys, but I was sleeping at midnight, since I work early in the morning, and I think it totally sucks that MAC decided to get those out at impossible hours of the night! What the hell?? I have to work to have money to buy MAC, but that also means I have to go to bed to get money...so, quite the vicious circle!!


----------



## shootergirlnc (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *farra712* 

 
_So, I order my doll (and the rest of my stuff) at 11:20pm Central time last night, and they sent me a confirmation that they received my order.  I haven't gotten an email yet saying that it was cancelled or backordered or anything, but macpro never charges my credit card until the order is shipped, so I have no way of figuring that out from that.  Did anyone that ordered around that time last night get an order confirmation, but not get the doll?   I tried to call customer service, but of course, they are not available after 5.  If I don't have some kind of confirmation by tomorrow (early) morning, I am driving the 2 hours to my nearest freestanding store to stand in line and be murdered over a plastic doll because I love her._

 

I got a confirmation from the pro site, but when I called cs, they told me it was backordered, and that my best bet was to go to a store to get one. I canceled the barbie off my order so that it wouldn't tie things up. My card has been charged the amount, minus the barbie, but it hasn't been changed on the pro site. HTH!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinagrzela* 

 
_.....and I think it totally sucks that MAC decided to get those out at impossible hours of the night! What the hell?? ....._

 
That is just one of the many annoying aspects of this collection so far. Seriously!  Midnight!  WTF?  The earliest they usually put a new launch up is usually like 10!

BTW....I have been in such a tiz about the doll that I totally didn't even notice the tote bag until like 5 min ago! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  When did that go up?  I didn't even realize that was in the collection!


----------



## tiramisu (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinagrzela* 

 
_well, I don't know about you guys, but I was sleeping at midnight, since I work early in the morning, and I think it totally sucks that MAC decided to get those out at impossible hours of the night! What the hell?? I have to work to have money to buy MAC, but that also means I have to go to bed to get money...so, quite the vicious circle!!_

 

Oh man tell me about it.  I ordered at like 12:05 a.m. EST, as soon as it was up, and I was soooo tired today at work.  Like 4 cups of coffee by 8:30 a.m. tired. 
But I got a doll for my daughter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and a huge arse haul for me !!!


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_gracious that would be AWESOME, get you bats ready ladies to fight off the 10 year olds! LoL

I'll make sure to carry my mace with me tomorrow when I pick up my doll, well hopefully I'll have one._

 








  Amongst all the frustration and anger in this thread (and rightly so), your post put an image in my mind that totally made my evening.  To think that we're so crazy about these things that we'll resort to the actions of a 10-year-old to beat off the 10-year-olds! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm not saying this as a criticism, just an amusing statement of fact (of our craziness, not the beatings - we haven't actually gone that far yet, right?).

Well, I'm glad I'm not hankering after the doll, mainly because I can't afford it and I'd rather get something I can use (the makeup).  I completely feel for all of you tho, this run-around is not good customer relations, especially for the hour at which the craziness (which they started) happened!  I was hoping the tote bag wouldn't go so fast, but ... really, what was I thinking?  It's Barbie and MAC, and there's a reason I bumped my makeover a week earlier!


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Feb 12, 2007)

I know some of you are probably in the Twin Cities area - so FYI:

I just called the Mall of America freestanding store to see if they were for sure going to have the Barbie collection out tomorrow, because I was planning to go in the morning before I go to work at noon. (Because last week they kept saying not til the 15th)

She said that they would, but only the makeup & bag - NO dolls. I didn't say anything about the fiasco online about the dolls, she brought it up to me. She said MAC has miscommunicated with them about this collection, and she herself was upset too. She mentioned that MAC informed the store quite a while ago to let people know they could order the doll online starting on the 13th. So... that's what they've been telling their customers. She said they have been receiving a rash of angry phone calls today from people who happened to look at the site today, and saw that the doll was made available early and sold out immediately. I felt so bad for her, it sounded like she had been hearing about this all day. 

Now, considering how much bad information has been put out there - I'm hoping this isn't more bad information, but I'm posting this so that no one drives to MoA hoping for a doll when there aren't any. Call first before you go, maybe there will be a miracle delivery or something and they'll get some... but it sounds doubtful.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_......the beatings - we haven't actually gone that far yet, right?)....._

 
Give it time, juuuuust give it time.


----------



## MACForME (Feb 12, 2007)

I found myself looking at the words "sold out" glaring back at me from the site. I'm not sure how they sold out so fast. My sister lost a ton of dolls she had been collecting for a long time in a basement flood. So I wanted to get her something different and nice. I guess I'm out of luck too. There is no way I'm paying the gouging prices on ebay.. My store here in NJ said they are only gettin 24 in and if I want one, be at the store by 10 am. Yea, I'm sure my boss will totally understand why I would be almost an hour late.. for a doll! Yikes.


----------



## Bre (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow just been on Ebay, can't believe the amount of tight-a**es already flogging off the Barbie merch!! I find this really mean, they are just in it for the money and many people on this site are clearly upset at missing out

The collection doesn't come out in Australia for another two weeks, I'm not interested in the doll but if one is available I'd be happy to get it and pass it on to someone who didn't get one (at cost price).


----------



## cdaizybug (Feb 12, 2007)

A heads up to those trying to get the doll. The Barbie Collectibles site is going to have some going up on their site tommorow. They usually update the site at 12 noon EST. Good luck.


----------



## honyd (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey girlies... its also up on nordies. gloss.com and macys.  CAN U BELIEVE I ORDERED FROM MACPRO THIS MORNING AND 8 AM AND THE FREAKING DOLLS SOLD OUT!!! UGGGGGGHHHH... NOW IM GONNA HAVE TO STALK THE SITES!!


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bre* 

 
_Wow just been on Ebay, can't believe the amount of tight-a**es already flogging off the Barbie merch!! I find this really mean, they are just in it for the money and many people on this site are clearly upset at missing out

The collection doesn't come out in Australia for another two weeks, I'm not interested in the doll but if one is available I'd be happy to get it and pass in on to someone who didn't get one (at cost price)._

 

Hey Bre- I may take you up on that!

By the way- it's going to be funny as anything when many of these people on ebay have to get refunded their money because of this entire Barbie Fiasco! It will sure show those sellers thats for sure.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Feb 13, 2007)

Don't know if this has been posted anywhere yet (too many Barbie threads to keep up with) but the reason that there are such few of the dolls is because of the way Mattel runs their collectables...the MAC Barbie is a "gold edition" which means there's only a certain amount produced (& I guess they're all numbered, but I wasn't about to take my doll out of the box just to look at the number.)


----------



## honyd (Feb 13, 2007)

F It!!!! Lets All Return Our Mac Untill They Get Us Each A Doll......  I Kno I Kno... N Then I Woke Up!! Mac Is Just Not What It Used To Be.... Guess El Marketing Knows What Its Doing,... This Is Crazy!!...... Lol


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cdaizybug* 

 
_A heads up to those trying to get the doll. The Barbie Collectibles site is going to have some going up on their site tommorow. They usually update the site at 12 noon EST. Good luck._

 
What is the address?


----------



## cdaizybug (Feb 13, 2007)

http://www.barbiecollector.com/shop/

Just to be on the safe side...you may want to stalk the site earlier!


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Feb 13, 2007)

THis really sucks, the shirts( the one thing I really wanted from this collection) are sold out on the site and I checked ebay, I can't beleive someone would try to sell a simple cotton shirt for 80 dollars!


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 13, 2007)

I love your user name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It is awesome


----------



## farra712 (Feb 13, 2007)

Well, looks like I am not getting it.  I didn't call customer service cause I don't think they ever know what they are talking about, and I don't want to hear it anyway.   I looked at my order status, though, and it still says "pending", but it shows the items I ordered and they all say "shipped".  The barbie, unfortunately is not on that list......but they did charge me for her, so I am pissed.


----------



## divaster (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PigmentJunkie* 

 
_The store on Hennepin in Uptown should have them tomorrow, I called on Saturday. Might want to call again just to be sure though._

 

Yeah, my mom ended up calling there and they told her the same thing. Unfortunately I live in L.A. and my mom works right next to the MOA. When she called the MOA store shortly after I did the lady told her they are selling it tomorrow but only to people who were invited there. When my mom called the Uptown store they said that is not what they are supposed to be doing, it's supposed to be first come first serve on Tuesday. My mom is going to try going over there. I also have my best friend who will try to stop by the Uptown location if he is in that area for work tomorrow. I myself will be trying at either the Hollywood or Glendale store. What a saga.


----------



## Jennybella (Feb 13, 2007)

all in all yanno what its not right what they did and im going to leave it at that.. Im allowed to have an opinion and I think a lot of other girls feel the way that I do


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Feb 13, 2007)

I was just browsing on Ebay and just for giggles.. the Barbie is going for 150.00!!!  GEEZ!!!  There is another one on there going for 96.00!!


----------



## tricky (Feb 13, 2007)

i placed my order for the Barbie at like 10 pm pacific time, i hope i get it!


----------



## honyd (Feb 13, 2007)

well thoes people on ebay better have the dolls to give out otherwise they are taking a gamble with peoples money,....n thats not right!!... they prob have fam that work in the stores... this whole thing is just very bad.  Mac promoted this like crazy..getting everyone siked for it /.... and for what to make everyone run around like [email protected]@holes trying to get this doll!!!... makes me so mad... i agree with u bella!!


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tricky* 

 
_i placed my order for the Barbie at like 10 pm pacific time, i hope i get it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Did you place it at 10 pm PST last night when it first went up?  Because I placed my order for the barbie around the same time PST and it has already been charged to my CC for the exact price of the barbie (which is all I ordered).  I think you should be ok.


----------



## Jennybella (Feb 13, 2007)

WELL I just got this:

Dear JENNIFER

Thank you for your recent purchase at M.A.C. Online.

Regrettably, we are unable to fulfill your order for the following item(s) as it is temporarily out-of-stock.  We expect to ship the item(s) below within two weeks.  If you wish to cancel the shipment of any item, please contact us at 1-800-588-0070.  We will ship any non-canceled item(s) as soon as it is available, with no additional shipping charges.

     *8885-89             BOUNCEBACK_SPRING COLOUR_BASIC                         1     0.00
     *M7YP-01             M&#183A&#183C BARBIE DOLL                              1     35.00


Please be assured that you will not be charged for any canceled or unshipped item(s).  When the item(s) becomes available for shipment, you will receive a confirmation via email with the shipping details.

If you have any questions or concerns, please contact us via email at [email protected]


Best regards, 
Barbi
M.A.C. Online
Customer Service
[email protected]


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 13, 2007)

^^I think it is funny that the customer service rep's name is Barbi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry I just had to point that out.


----------



## mac_aiken (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennybella* 

 
_WELL I just got this:

Dear JENNIFER

Thank you for your recent purchase at M.A.C. Online.

Regrettably, we are unable to fulfill your order for the following item(s) as it is temporarily out-of-stock. We expect to ship the item(s) below within two weeks. If you wish to cancel the shipment of any item, please contact us at 1-800-588-0070. We will ship any non-canceled item(s) as soon as it is available, with no additional shipping charges.

*8885-89 BOUNCEBACK_SPRING COLOUR_BASIC 1 0.00
*M7YP-01 M&#183A&#183C BARBIE DOLL 1 35.00


Please be assured that you will not be charged for any canceled or unshipped item(s). When the item(s) becomes available for shipment, you will receive a confirmation via email with the shipping details.

If you have any questions or concerns, please contact us via email at [email protected]


Best regards, 
Barbi
M.A.C. Online
Customer Service
[email protected]_

 


Odd because I talked to CS at MAC twice today and was told (adamantly and quite rudely) that there will be NO back order and that I would not be getting a doll, however, I see that they have charged me for one.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 13, 2007)

Help me out....It doesn't say anything about the barbie on here just some Spring color thing.  Does this mean that I still got the barbie?  The only thing I ordered was the barbie.  I am thinking that if I didn't get the barbie that it would be listed on this e-mail.  What do you guys think?  TIA!

Dear KATIE

Thank you for your recent purchase at M.A.C. Online.

Regrettably, we are unable to fulfill your order for the following item(s) as it
is temporarily out-of-stock.  We expect to ship the item(s) below within two
weeks.  If you wish to cancel the shipment of any item, please contact us at
1-800-588-0070.  We will ship any non-canceled item(s) as soon as it is
available, with no additional shipping charges.

     *8885-89             BOUNCEBACK_SPRING COLOUR_BASIC                        
1     0.00


Please be assured that you will not be charged for any canceled or unshipped
item(s).  When the item(s) becomes available for shipment, you will receive a
confirmation via email with the shipping details.

If you have any questions or concerns, please contact us via email at
[email protected]


Best regards, 
Barbi
M.A.C. Online
Customer Service


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Feb 13, 2007)

What excatly is the Bounceback Spring?


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_     *8885-89             BOUNCEBACK_SPRING COLOUR_BASIC                        
1     0.00

_


----------



## farra712 (Feb 13, 2007)

I got the same one that said it was backordered.  Mine is from "Barbi" also, which I thought was a stab at the heart!  Anyway, I won't get my hopes up that they are actually backordering them, cause I am sure they are just behind on their automated emails as well as everything else.


----------



## HotPink (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Viva_la_MAC_Girl* 

 
_What excatly is the Bounceback Spring?_

 

I just received the same email, and I keep trying to call customer service but it is busy!  If I ever get through, I will let you know what it means.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 13, 2007)

I have no clue!  A post card maybe?  I think if it actually was the Barbie it would say that like on jennybella's e-mail.  I have no clue but I am so sick of worrying about this doll!  
I can't decide if I want to get my butt up super early to head down to the freestanding store.  I just wish this whole process was a little clearer.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Feb 13, 2007)

TY!  ... I have been trying to call them too after all this is going down I placed my order 12am the other night, but when I called just to make sure they said it went though.. maybe I should worry...!!...!!   I don't know who said it earlier.. but this sure is a "frenzy"  SHEESH.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HotPink* 

 
_I just received the same email, and I keep trying to call customer service but it is busy!  If I ever get through, I will let you know what it means._


----------



## CincyFan (Feb 13, 2007)

Someone posted on MUA that the Spring Colour Basic is the postcard.  I got the same email, with just that listed as being backordered.  I don't get why they'd send that email and scare people over something they weren't paying for in the first place.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CincyFan* 

 
_Someone posted on MUA that the Spring Colour Basic is the postcard.  I got the same email, with just that listed as being backordered.  I don't get why they'd send that email and scare people over something they weren't paying for in the first place._

 
Thank you!  Now I can sleep a little easier!


----------



## HotPink (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CincyFan* 

 
_Someone posted on MUA that the Spring Colour Basic is the postcard.  I got the same email, with just that listed as being backordered.  I don't get why they'd send that email and scare people over something they weren't paying for in the first place._

 
That's just evil.  I really thought something was wrong with my order.


----------



## MissFortune (Feb 13, 2007)

I think I'm one of the lucky ones because I just checked my mac account page:
Item:
 M·A·C Barbie Doll
Size:
Order Status: SHIPPED
Tracking Number:


----------



## Brelki (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_aiken* 

 
_Odd because I talked to CS at MAC twice today and was told (adamantly and quite rudely) that there will be NO back order and that I would not be getting a doll, however, I see that they have charged me for one._

 
Yup.. I was told the same exact thing.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissFortune* 

 
_I think I'm one of the lucky ones because I just checked my mac account page:
Item:
 M·A·C Barbie Doll
Size:
Order Status: SHIPPED
Tracking Number:_

 
Mine still says "PENDING".  I don't think I am going to relax until this Barbie is in my freaking hands! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh the stress over a barbie!


----------



## depecher (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Mine still says "PENDING".  I don't think I am going to relax until this Barbie is in my freaking hands! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh the stress over a barbie!_

 
I hear you! I am still pending too but according to customer service, I am getting her. I called twice just to be sure. ha ha.

I feel rotten for those who ordered and got confirmation emails and ended up empty handed. This is sooooo wrong. I hope MAC does something to right this definite wrong because it is just incredibly unfail!!!


----------



## JediFarfy (Feb 13, 2007)

I got the postcard e-mail too! I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## NobodyPlease (Feb 13, 2007)

*Just a thought about ...Barbie...Never know!*

Since Mattel teamed up with MAC.... is it possible Mattell may sell the limited edition barbie in another venue ... (ie: toys r us perhaps?) I know several places that carry the limted edition barbies that mattel releases. 

just thought i'd throw that out there. May be possible, but don't know.

C


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Give it time, juuuuust give it time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG...remember when grown women were fighting over Beanie Babies?  

I will die if I see a news story similar to what happens when Wal-Mart puts DVD players on sale.  "Rabid women crash through window at MAC store...film at 11".


----------



## Sti43 (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm sort of afraid now. I got home at about 10:30 last night, checked my e-mail and saw the Barbie e-mail from MAC. I got on and ordered right after, maybe around 11:00-11:30.

Everything is still pending and no e-mail from them about if I got it or not, I really hope i did though.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Just a thought about ...Barbie...Never know!*

omg i totally thought tht too...because under the maclovesbarbie website it says click on www.barbiecollector.com


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey ladies!  Here is a Barbie on ebay in case you missed out.  Wow.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Barbie-Doll-...QQcmdZViewItem

I know we aren't supposed to put ebay links in, but this is one that I guarantee that no Specktra member will buy.


----------



## macslut (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Just a thought about ...Barbie...Never know!*

That's good thinking.  I hadn't thought of that.  I guess it is possible.


----------



## lsperry (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Hey ladies!  Here is a Barbie on ebay in case you missed out.  Wow.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Barbie-Doll-...QQcmdZViewItem

I know we aren't supposed to put ebay links in, but this is one that I guarantee that no Specktra member will buy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, I love this!! The mania and frenzy is unbelievable!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Just a thought about ...Barbie...Never know!*

hey girlies i checked the whole site like 5 times there's absolutely nothing about the barbie doll on it..._yet_ im hoping there willl be very soon!!!


----------



## juli (Feb 13, 2007)

WTH is this?!?!?! I just got an email from MAC saying the following: 

Thank you for your recent purchase at M.A.C. Online.

Regrettably, we are unable to fulfill your order for the following 
item(s) as it is temporarily out-of-stock.  We expect to ship the item(s) 
below within two weeks.  If you wish to cancel the shipment of any item, 
please contact us at 1-800-588-0070.  We will ship any non-canceled 
item(s) as soon as it is available, with no additional shipping charges.

     *8885-89             BOUNCEBACK_SPRING COLOUR_BASIC                         

& I am one of the people who ordered like 3 minutes after they went live online?!?!?! wowzers!


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 13, 2007)

Just an update about the makeup in this collection: the pink blush "Don't be Shy" is now sold out, "Steamy" nail polish and "Cranapple" creamstick liner are temp. out of stock.  So, if you are interested in any other items (like the beauty powders) I would act fast since those might be gone soon too.


----------



## heatherhoneyb (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a feeling that this line is going to sell out completely.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Feb 13, 2007)

One of the bp's is sold out.


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 13, 2007)

^^That was fast.  I have a feeling the remaining one is going to go today sometime.


----------



## divaster (Feb 13, 2007)

I go to the gym about a block and a half from the Hollywood MAC store so after my workout I walked down there just to look at the stuff in the window before I went home to get ready for work. It was about 7:30 and there was a guy there with a Barbie shirt on. He asked if I was there for the doll and I told him I was just there to look but I was thinking about coming back. He was a Barbie collector. We talked for a while, he was cool. I want that doll so much but if there is already someone there at 7:30 I'm sure by the time I can get there at 9 there will be a big line. Oh well.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 13, 2007)

Man, all this fuss and they send emails out to people because they can't get a postcard. Woah, thats a bit much. 
Good luck to everyone waiting to hear if they get their dolls!


----------



## merleskaya (Feb 13, 2007)

I just called my MAC freestanding store here in St. Louis; the MA I spoke with said they only got about 20 Barbies and they were already gone!  She said she herself had hoped to get one online and is just as disappointed as the rest of us who were denied.

Sure is interesting seeing market forces at work!

merleskaya


----------



## Kimberleigh (Feb 13, 2007)

Bought my shirt online yesterday...  I hope they're not sold out...


----------



## Tash (Feb 13, 2007)

I called BarbieCollector.com and they said the Barbie's were supposed to be online at 10am, but obviously they're not yet.  And they're not sure when they're going to be.


----------



## divaster (Feb 13, 2007)

Here's the latest, just for informations sake. My mom went to the Mall of America store and was 4th in line. They had 2 dolls. They MA then told her that the dolls were going up on the website today and she could get one there. I guess they don't have up to date information. I'm going to try the Glendale store and if not I give up. This is almost not worth it any more.


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 13, 2007)

okay guys im so pissed....i know i waited way way too long to try and get the doll...UGHHH im pissed i cant get it anymore...online SOLD OUT phone orders SOLD OUT every where is sold out ughhh im pissed but hey its my fault but u know what guys mac pro in vegas said that they have 100 and they open in 20 minutes.they guy said they will be sold out by this afternoon....i called my uncle in vegas to see if he'd get up and go out and get it for me but he cant im sad...no dc either.oh well i know i can bid out on ebay for it but im lazy and dont have that kind of time.darn it!

i called mac pro nyc and they said that only 2 more stores have them in nyc...i hope our store at ala moana, HI gets em but by the time i get up they will be out if they even get any...

i hope you guys got some!


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 13, 2007)

The lipsticks are going fast from the website too.  Rocking Chick is now sold out...


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Feb 13, 2007)

WTF!!!!!!!!! LMAO!   I thought the one that I talked about last night ( 150.00 was bad )  but DAMN!  LMAO this takes the cake!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Hey ladies!  Here is a Barbie on ebay in case you missed out.  Wow.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Barbie-Doll-...QQcmdZViewItem

I know we aren't supposed to put ebay links in, but this is one that I guarantee that no Specktra member will buy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 13, 2007)

sold out sold out sold out sold out....get it now!hurraaaaay!


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Viva_la_MAC_Girl* 

 
_WTF!!!!!!!!! LMAO!   I thought the one that I talked about last night ( 150.00 was bad )  but DAMN!  LMAO this takes the cake!!_

 
hahahahhaah i was just thinking the same thing when i saw that!


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 

 
_sold out sold out sold out sold out....get it now!hurraaaaay!_

 
Ah, the INSANITY!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Just a thought about ...Barbie...Never know!*

I contacted them last month and was told that only MAC stores would have the doll and they would not be for sale on the Barbie Collector site.


----------



## Janice (Feb 13, 2007)

Just for kicks I called around to the stores that have the dolls. All the west coast stores are opening right now and have people waiting in line in front of the store. One store I spoke with had 25 people patiently waiting out front, another had only a handful but had issued "tickets" corresponding to the amount of dolls they had. 

Other stores that had already opened for the day flatly announced that they had "sold out" within moments of opening doors. All dolls are sold on a first come first serve basis, no shipping. The next best bet for those salivating over the doll is online @ barbiecollector.com when their quantity is released.


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Just a thought about ...Barbie...Never know!*

i just called them they said in 20 minutes it will be up for sale!Get ready girls!


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Just for kicks I called around to the stores that have the dolls. All the west coast stores are opening right now and have people waiting in line in front of the store. One store I spoke with had 25 people patiently waiting out front, another had only a handful but had issued "tickets" corresponding to the amount of dolls they had. 

Other stores that had already opened for the day flatly announced that they had "sold out" within moments of opening doors. All dolls are sold on a first come first serve basis, no shipping. The next best bet for those salivating over the doll is online @ barbiecollector.com when their quantity is released._

 
i have been hearing the same thing all morning!


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Just a thought about ...Barbie...Never know!*

now she said another hour...im going to bed, good luck girls!


----------



## natalie75 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Just a thought about ...Barbie...Never know!*

on the MAC website?


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Just a thought about ...Barbie...Never know!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *natalie75* 

 
_on the MAC website?_

 
http://www.barbiecollector.com/showc...2007&sort=name


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 13, 2007)

Just FYI, the reason so many stores have gotten such limited quantities of dolls for public sale is because the artists are allowed to reserve the dolls prior to being released to the public.
At the store closest to me, 18 dolls were there, 11 of them were saved for artists and managers. The rest were sold to the public. Of the 7 sold to the "public" two were sold to artists who'd already purchased their own and were now purchasing for someone else.

Interesting.


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Just FYI, the reason so many stores have gotten such limited quantities of dolls for public sale is because the artists are allowed to reserve the dolls prior to being released to the public.
At the store closest to me, 18 dolls were there, 11 of them were saved for artists and managers. The rest were sold to the public. Of the 7 sold to the "public" two were sold to artists who'd already purchased their own and were now purchasing for someone else.

Interesting._

 

wow...very interesting.That is so wierd because they make the mac employees wait till dec 15th to purchase the holiday stuff that comes out in oct!


----------



## Tash (Feb 13, 2007)

JUST IN!!!!

Call 1-800-491-7514

It's the Matell number and they HAVE Barbies!!!!


----------



## depecher (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_JUST IN!!!!

Call 1-800-491-7514

It's the Matell number and they HAVE Barbies!!!!_

 
the woman i just spoke to said that it wasnt up yet. boo!

edit: i called on my cellphone and placed my order. THANK you for posting this!


----------



## Tash (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *depecher* 

 
_the woman i just spoke to said that it wasnt up yet. boo!_

 
Call again.  I called like every 10 minutes and finally just got to order mine.


----------



## katie_070405 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Just a thought about ...Barbie...Never know!*

FOR SALE NOW!!!    call 1-800-491-7514

YAHHH!!! I just got 2 barbies!!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_JUST IN!!!!

Call 1-800-491-7514

It's the Matell number and they HAVE Barbies!!!!_

 
Nope! I called a few minutes ago and they said they didn't. They wont know when they will be on their site. Lady said "maybe tomorrow or later today"


----------



## katie_070405 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Mac Barbie!! 1-800-491-7514*

Barbies just went up for sale......I got 2!!  There is no limit......www.barbiecollector.com


----------



## caroni99 (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Just FYI, the reason so many stores have gotten such limited quantities of dolls for public sale is because the artists are allowed to reserve the dolls prior to being released to the public.
At the store closest to me, 18 dolls were there, 11 of them were saved for artists and managers. The rest were sold to the public. Of the 7 sold to the "public" two were sold to artists who'd already purchased their own and were now purchasing for someone else.

Interesting._

 
I noticed that too when I went to my local store this morning--they allowed employees and friends of employees to jump ahead in the line and purchase the Barbie before any of us got in--even delayed the 10am opening of the store for a bit just to accommodate these people. 

The store manager said that whatever number of dolls a store gets half is for employees and the other half for the general public----nice to know after waiting in line for two hours
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh and to the person who held the spot in line for your four friends to show up minutes before the store opened.....never mind I would be banned if I wrote what I would like to do to you.


----------



## depecher (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Nope! I called a few minutes ago and they said they didn't. They wont know when they will be on their site. Lady said "maybe tomorrow or later today"_

 
Keep calling! I just placed an order and got a confirmation number. Just keep trying. It's there.


----------



## Tash (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Nope! I called a few minutes ago and they said they didn't. They wont know when they will be on their site. Lady said "maybe tomorrow or later today"_

 
I don't know what happened then because I ordered two of them.  Who knows lol.


----------



## heatherhoneyb (Feb 13, 2007)

*I GOT MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

finally.....I was about to give up!!


----------



## lemurian (Feb 13, 2007)

I just called and ordered, they said they just showed up in the computer 5 minutes ago, so I do suggest calling again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm so happy!


----------



## Sti43 (Feb 13, 2007)

I can't believe getting the doll is THIS crazy. Truly didn't think that Barbie was going to be *this* popular.

I went to my freestanding store the minute it opened when Raquel launched, and the store did not have ANYONE for an hour. 

I didn't bother to go today, knowing it must be crowded, but I called just to see if they had any dolls. The entire store sounded completely crowded, and she told me people are lining up outside the store waiting to get a doll.

This is madness!! I really hope if I go later I can atleast get a lipstick and a couple eyeshadows for B2M.


----------



## Tash (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm glad that people are getting theirs.  I almost had a heart attack when she told me they were for sale hahaha


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 13, 2007)

I Got 2!!!!! Soooo Happy!!


----------



## Tash (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *depecher* 

 
_the woman i just spoke to said that it wasnt up yet. boo!

edit: i called on my cellphone and placed my order. THANK you for posting this!_

 
Oh you're welcome.  I know a lot of people wanted it.  So hopefully a lot of people get one!


----------



## heatherhoneyb (Feb 13, 2007)

I also bought 2.  I told the lady I that I wanted to jump through the phone and kiss her, lol.  She said that it has been crazy all day over there and even they can't believe the frenzy this one doll has made.


----------



## Janice (Feb 13, 2007)

Yupp, just placed an order with the official Mattel collector site via the 800 # posted above. 

1-800-491-7514
Product Code: K7966


----------



## kellis84 (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_JUST IN!!!!

Call 1-800-491-7514

It's the Matell number and they HAVE Barbies!!!!_

 

thank you so much! i just read the message and called, and ordered a couple barbies for my friend and I. i'm so excited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





yay!!!!! 

the lady said the doll is on the site to buy, i see the barbie but no link to purchase. well good luck everyone else trying to find one.

i love this site, i just joined like a month ago and it has really helped me out.


----------



## heatherhoneyb (Feb 13, 2007)

Real Doll lipstick and both beauty powders are now sold out too.  I placed an order for Real Doll this morning, I wonder if I made it in time


----------



## heatherhoneyb (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

  the lady said the doll is on the site to buy, i see the barbie but no link to purchase.  
 
I don't see anywhere to buy it either online.  Thank god I had this board up on another window.  I kept refreshing barbie.com and nothing.  When I read Tash's post, I jumped on the phone, was turned down the 1st time and hit gold with my second call.


----------



## natalie75 (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kellis84* 

 
_thank you so much! i just read the message and called, and ordered a couple barbies for my friend and I. i'm so excited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yay!!!!! 

the lady said the doll is on the site to buy, i see the barbie but no link to purchase. well good luck everyone else trying to find one.

i love this site, i just joined like a month ago and it has really helped me out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Just tried online and calling and they said "not available just yet"???


----------



## heatherhoneyb (Feb 13, 2007)

keep calling!!!!


----------



## lemurian (Feb 13, 2007)

Did anyone else think that the sales people on the phone at Barbie were super-nice?  My lady was soooo sweet, not trying to rush me at all.  She made me want to be a Barbie collector, haha!

Thanks so much to the person who first posted the # !!!!


----------



## Tash (Feb 13, 2007)

It seems that some people didn't realize that it was available so just keep calling until you get someone that knows it's available.


----------



## natalie75 (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heatherhoneyb* 

 
_keep calling!!!!_

 
on the phone again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GOT IT!!!!


----------



## CincyFan (Feb 13, 2007)

If you go to the Catalog Quick Shop and enter product code K7966, you can order the doll on their website.

http://shop.barbiecollector.com/pls/...rt&p_sc_type=Q


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Nope! I called a few minutes ago and they said they didn't. They wont know when they will be on their site. Lady said "maybe tomorrow or later today"_

 
I got 2!!!!! I guess I called like 5 minutes before it was in their computers!!!


----------



## heatherhoneyb (Feb 13, 2007)

Every one of the 10 or so people I talked to were very nice.  I am a barbie collector and when she pulled up my account, she was taking her time with my order.  I had to ask her to please rush so I would be sure to get my order in!!!!!


----------



## heatherhoneyb (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *natalie75* 

 
_on the phone again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GOT IT!!!!_

 
YAY!!!!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey ladies...We got a 2nd chance to get a Barbie! Yay! My mom is even getting into this whole Barbie thing.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *merleskaya* 

 
_I just called my MAC freestanding store here in St. Louis; the MA I spoke with said they only got about 20 Barbies and they were already gone!  She said she herself had hoped to get one online and is just as disappointed as the rest of us who were denied.

Sure is interesting seeing market forces at work!

merleskaya_

 
I was there last night and they said that there would be a line forming & that the store would open at 10 & that there were 24 barbies. I got there at 9:58 and there was no line & no barbies! when I went in the girl asked me what I wanted & I said I wanted a barbie & so she goes back to the back & gets me one. So I think..while I asked to look at a lipgloss she buys it! wth!


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lemurian* 

 
_Did anyone else think that the sales people on the phone at Barbie were super-nice?  My lady was soooo sweet, not trying to rush me at all.  She made me want to be a Barbie collector, haha!_

 
*nods* The lady I talked to was very nice... I am soooooooo excited!! My bf took me to the local MAC f/s store today, and even though we were there before it was scheduled to open, there had opened up the store!  They were gone by that point. I was so upset, because the MA there was super rude, so we left and he bought me some make-up at the Macy's MAC counter, where the MA's have always been nice.

Anyway, yesh, I am super happy that barbiecollector.com has them!!


----------



## divaster (Feb 13, 2007)

I went to Glendale Galleria and I was about #9 in line. I got my doll, I was so excited. I told the MA what happened to my mom and she said that they were absolutely not allowed to hold or promise any dolls to anyone before they opened. So I'm glad they didn't!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *divaster* 

 
_I went to Glendale Galleria and I was about #9 in line. I got my doll, I was so excited. I told the MA what happened to my mom and she said that they were absolutely not allowed to hold or promise any dolls to anyone before they opened. So I'm glad they didn't!_

 
Can't hold them for anyone in the public but they certainly held them for the employees!


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Can't hold them for anyone in the public but they certainly held them for the employees!_

 
Wow, our trainer pretty much told us to get in line like everyone else.  I guess it's different with store employees?


----------



## Naturellle (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caroni99* 

 
_I noticed that too when I went to my local store this morning--they allowed employees and friends of employees to jump ahead in the line and purchase the Barbie before any of us got in--even delayed the 10am opening of the store for a bit just to accommodate these people. 

The store manager said that whatever number of dolls a store gets half is for employees and the other half for the general public----nice to know after waiting in line for two hours
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh and to the person who held the spot in line for your four friends to show up minutes before the store opened.....never mind I would be banned if I wrote what I would like to do to you._

 
Honestly, I really and seriously hope you write to MAC headquarters about this. I think that is so unfair and underhanded...ughh!! That is just unacceptable.  

Anyhow, I didn't get a barbie (I wasn't looking to get one) but I did get the t-shirt, the mini bag, the beauty powder in pearl sunshine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, springtime skipper e/s and magic dust e/s(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)! I am so thrilled with this collection and the hype just makes it so much more exciting imo.


----------



## divaster (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Can't hold them for anyone in the public but they certainly held them for the employees!_

 
Oh that I wouldn't mind. I think they should be able to get one, but they told her they were holding them for people who had appointments for consultations or something. The MA said they were not supposed to do that.


----------



## caroni99 (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Naturellle* 

 
_Honestly, I really and seriously hope you write to MAC headquarters about this. I think that is so unfair and underhanded...ughh!! That is just unacceptable.  

Anyhow, I didn't get a barbie (I wasn't looking to get one) but I did get the t-shirt, the mini bag, the beauty powder in pearl sunshine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, springtime skipper e/s and magic dust e/s(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)! I am so thrilled with this collection and the hype just makes it so much more exciting imo._

 
Oh believe me I did!!

I have no issues with MAC employees purchasing the Barbie but jumping the line and allowing their friends to do so is just wrong. People took time off work to be there and it seemed very disrespectful to do so.

My other issue is with the rule that the doll was not to be reserved or held for anyone--well someone on MUA got a doll held for her until this evening at the very same store b/c she is friends with one of the employees. On Saturday my sister and I asked if we could and the SA said no it's first come, first served-no problem so I ask how many the store got b/c I wanted to know if it I actually would stand a chance to get a doll if I took the time off work and lined up for it. Another SA was about to tell me but the SA cut her off and said "We don't know." all bitchy like. Funny other stores had no problem sharing that information with me.

Finally since my sister and I are twins (who do not live together) the manager had an issue with allowing us to buy to each buy a Barbie even though it was two separate purchases. 

She mentioned something about a "memo"...really? 

Is this the same "memo" that stated MAC employees and their friends get to jump ahead in line? Or that "special" people can get a Barbie reserved for them but not others? Or that other related people - mom's and daughters and ladies with their partners (we all know how ALL men love Barbies) can purchase the doll but not people that look so obviously related b/c they look alike?

Whatever! I got my doll without having to "throw down" which is good cuz it would not have been pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j/k!!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Feb 13, 2007)

I ordered 2 more dolls!  TY for posting the Mattel # .. TY so much!   It must be a great day I went to the mailbox and there was my Barbie Look Book!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  WOOHOO!   ( I'm so totally a kid right now ..lol )


----------



## lemurian (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caroni99* 

 
_Finally since my sister and I are twins (who do not live together) the manager had an issue with allowing us to buy to each buy a Barbie even though it was two separate purchases._

 
That is the most messed up thing I've heard yet.  I haven't ever had anything nice to say about the MAC SAs and MAs I've encountered, but that is completely absurd.  I hope you write MAC, and I hope they send you loads of free swag.  And I hope you punched that manager in the face on your way out


----------



## caroni99 (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lemurian* 

 
_That is the most messed up thing I've heard yet.  I haven't ever had anything nice to say about the MAC SAs and MAs I've encountered, but that is completely absurd.  I hope you write MAC, and I hope they send you loads of free swag.  And I hope you punched that manager in the face on your way out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol at punching the manager
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had no idea what was going on at the time--my sister who was in line behind me waiting to pay heard the manager go over to the side and tell one of her employees that she did not want to sell us the dolls. The person told her that we would have to prove that we do not live together as per the "memo".

So she comes back to totally oblivious me and starts asking me if I live with my sister and is either one of us married-neither of us are and other questions. I was not too suspicious of the questions as I am used to the typical weird twin questions though I felt weird about the employees crowded around the register who she looked at like "yeah right" every time I answered one of her questions.

I was wondering what was wrong with unmarried 28 yr old twins who don't live together. Hmmmmmmm?

Anyway she was ready to not sell my sister a Barbie but was called away from the register and another girl who was on the floor rang my sister up no problem.

My sister told me as we were leaving about their discussion to first not sell us a Barbie at all and then not to sell to her alone.

It was waay too busy to say anything then but I did write MAC and I do hope they deal with this so it does not happen again.


----------



## VeronikaJ (Feb 13, 2007)

_*Caroni99*_- I am so sorry you had to deal with that today.  That is absolutely absurd and in every way possible...just bad customer service.  I hope MAC does all they can to rectify the situation.


----------



## JessieC (Feb 13, 2007)

Since I wasnt too keen on getting the Barbie, I just decided to order on-line...

Im kind of now regretting not going in. The blush I wanted was sold out on-line. :-(

Oh well...But just the thought of dealing with the amount of people and the whole shebang, im kinda glad its going to arrive at my doorstep...


----------



## als1626 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nordstrom.com still has everything, as far as I can tell. I just ordered both beauty powders, both blushes etc.

There was a javascript error that prevented me from ordering style it up, but I'll buy that at another time, I guess.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Feb 13, 2007)

I was at my MAC counter in hopes to get my hand on a Barbie Doll at 10:15am. It was already sold out at 10 am when the mall opened. 

However, I overheard a lady on her cell phone talking to her daughter about how she was there asking for a Barbie Doll and the makeup artist told her that it was already sold out. 

Well, there was another lady after her that bought $400.00 worth of makeup that he was ringing up. She asked him if he can sell her a Barbie Doll and the next thing I saw was that he went to the back and got the Barbie Doll for her. The other lady noticed what was going on too and boy she was super mad! I would be mad too if I asked first but didn't get one and especially when another lady gets to purchase it only probably because she spent about $400.00 on makeup. That doesn't sound like "first come, first served" to me. Whatever.


----------



## lsperry (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *als1626* 

 
_Nordstrom.com still has everything, as far as I can tell. I just ordered both beauty powders, both blushes etc.

There was a javascript error that prevented me from ordering style it up, but I'll buy that at another time, I guess._

 
And they have FREE SHIPPING for any MAC purchase over $40 'til Feb 26, 2007.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 13, 2007)

I got my damn Barbie! LOL!

I went to one of my stores an hour early and there were two other people there.  Funny thing; the night before I had called and asked how many Barbies they had and the manager said 16, yet that morning they only had 8.  Obviously employee holds.  They even let another MA come in early and get hers.  Fucked up.  AND they were only allowing one Barbie purchase per person, so I decided if they were gonna play that way, I'll play too.  I recruited some random guy walking by to wait in line and buy me a second Barbie.  Suck it, MAC.  I picked up the collection and got a stash of Barbie postcards that I hadn't seen yet, as well.  

Overall, I think this collection really brought out the ugly side of a lot of MAC employees and exposed MAC's crap main customer service and website management.  I'm disappointed.  This really does affect how I feel about MAC and what I will purchase in the future.


----------



## lemurian (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Overall, I think this collection really brought out the ugly side of a lot of MAC employees and exposed MAC's crap main customer service and website management.  I'm disappointed.  This really does affect how I feel about MAC and what I will purchase in the future._

 
Boy, do I agree!  And I haven't even left the comfort of my house!  If I had been one of the unfortunate ones that ordered the doll just after it appeared on the MAC site only to get an email to say that it was "backordered" I'd have called just to tell them to take their Barbie and shove it   But I slept right through the initial madness, and the people at the Barbie Collectors place were SO nice.. such a contrast to how rude and useless MAC CS has obviously been.  Those JERKS!


----------



## farra712 (Feb 13, 2007)

Got mine too!  Thank god!  Two of my friends and I made the hour drive this morning (apparently there is a new freestanding store that wasn't listed on mac's website yet...YAY!) and were there an hour and a half before the doors opened!  We were 1st in line!!!  

We asked the MA when she got there how many barbies they had and she said they had 16 but that they had some phone orders for employees but weren't doing anymore (she told us to keep it quiet, as if we were going to be ok with that) so now they had 11 or so.  Well, WHILE we were standing at the counter buying our dolls, the manager was constantly answering phones and he stopped ringing us and wrote down some information that the person on the phone gave him, then typed it into the computer, printed out a receipt, stuck the receipt to a barbie, put it in a bag, and brought it to the back.  People were freaking out!!!  I don't know what he was doing, but it looked like a phone order to me! 

Also, the girl behind us claimed that she was there first, but that she was "sitting on the bench across the walkway", and she brought her whole family and together they got 5 dolls!!!!  There were actually only 10 in the first place, so it only left 2 for the remaining 30ish people in the line behind us. It was sad to watch the people who didn't get one.....I couldn't even stick around and look at the other barbie stuff right then cause it made me want to give mine away.


----------



## Jennybella (Feb 13, 2007)

I GOT MY DOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!W  e  went to Danbury and I picked up some of the collection(whatever was sold out online) and went to talk to my favorite MA and she told me as of sunday Henry Bendels in manhattan had 200 and that I should try calling them so I did for shits and giggles figuring there would be none and they had 30 left.. so I kinda gave joe a big smile and asked (well begged) to go get one so he called back and asked how many were left and they said 30 and he said we'd be there in a half hour (we were in white plains picking up his work keys) and when we got there I ran in and got a doll and then he got one and after that there was about 5 left I couldnt believe it


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *farra712* 

 
_...but that they had some phone orders for employees but weren't doing anymore (she told us to keep it quiet, as if we were going to be ok with that) so now they had 11 or so.  Well, WHILE we were standing at the counter buying our dolls, the manager was constantly answering phones and he stopped ringing us and wrote down some information that the person on the phone gave him, then typed it into the computer, printed out a receipt, stuck the receipt to a barbie, put it in a bag, and brought it to the back.  People were freaking out!!!  I don't know what he was doing, but it looked like a phone order to me! ....._

 
It's BS like the above that exemplifies what is so wrong with this launch.  Everyone (stores/site/certain employees) has different rules and they are just pulling these rules out of their asses at random to suit their whims.

Wow.  ebay is hilarious.  There is a Barbie tote for $499.00, a couple of Barbies for $250.00, one at $300.00 and a couple at $500.00.


----------



## plumage (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I got my damn Barbie! LOL!

 Suck it, MAC.  _

 
ok so, ive been a long time lurker, part time poster and im a little confused... i seem to see this kind of talk alot from members on this site... constantly bashing and degrading not only the products and new launches, but the staff, artists and company as a whole ...
if you all hate MAC so much, why are you so obsessed?
(im not trying to start a fight, its a serious question ...)
more and more, i see these kind of vicious complaints and it seems a little hypocritical.... why is so bad that they were holding half of the stock of barbies for staff purchase? some of those mac artists live and/or work at locations that prevent them from getting to a store on the day of the launch ... MAC consistently and faithfully supports and values their employees and i think thats a reason to celebrate, not slander.

i just dont get all the anger, if you love MAC, then LOVE it. dont trash it.


----------



## girlstar (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caroni99* 

 
_lol at punching the manager
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had no idea what was going on at the time--my sister who was in line behind me waiting to pay heard the manager go over to the side and tell one of her employees that she did not want to sell us the dolls. The person told her that we would have to prove that we do not live together as per the "memo".

So she comes back to totally oblivious me and starts asking me if I live with my sister and is either one of us married-neither of us are and other questions. I was not too suspicious of the questions as I am used to the typical weird twin questions though I felt weird about the employees crowded around the register who she looked at like "yeah right" every time I answered one of her questions.

I was wondering what was wrong with unmarried 28 yr old twins who don't live together. Hmmmmmmm?

Anyway she was ready to not sell my sister a Barbie but was called away from the register and another girl who was on the floor rang my sister up no problem.

My sister told me as we were leaving about their discussion to first not sell us a Barbie at all and then not to sell to her alone.

It was waay too busy to say anything then but I did write MAC and I do hope they deal with this so it does not happen again._

 
I see you're from Mississauga.. just out of interest, what store was this??? That manager sounds like a real a**hole.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *plumage* 

 
_ok so, ive been a long time lurker, part time poster and im a little confused... i seem to see this kind of talk alot from members on this site... constantly bashing and degrading not only the products and new launches, but the staff, artists and company as a whole ...
if you all hate MAC so much, why are you so obsessed?
(im not trying to start a fight, its a serious question ...)
more and more, i see these kind of vicious complaints and it seems a little hypocritical.... why is so bad that they were holding half of the stock of barbies for staff purchase? some of those mac artists live and/or work at locations that prevent them from getting to a store on the day of the launch ... MAC consistently and faithfully supports and values their employees and i think thats a reason to celebrate, not slander.

i just dont get all the anger, if you love MAC, then LOVE it. dont trash it._

 
Do you like your spouse all the time? I'm not talking about loving him, I'm talking about liking him?

Same thing.

Quite honestly, it's the nonsense that the general public isn't given the opportunity to purchase a doll, or the variation in policies from one store to the next.
Do I think MAC artists should have perks for working there? Well hell yes. Any other collection, ANY collection really, where there's a widespread though limited edition release, certainly.
Something where it's obviously limited to VERY small numbers and super hyped? No, I'm sorry, I don't think it should be "OH SHIT we only got 18 in, there are 11 of us working here, and Sally's getting one for her mom so that leaves six for sale to the general public..." and the MAs who work at the SAME MALL for Dillard's get to reserve THEIR own barbies as well so...well, there goes 4 more...
That's ridiculous.

I may like MAC, but I don't have to like all of their policies, and this particular release STINKS.


----------



## caroni99 (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlstar* 

 
_I see you're from Mississauga.. just out of interest, what store was this??? That manager sounds like a real a**hole._

 

MAC freestanding store at Sq 1-I have interacted with that manager once before and she was really nice so it's a bit shocking that she was like that today!

I think I will just go to the Bay counter from now on.


----------



## plumage (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Do you like your spouse all the time? I'm not talking about loving him, I'm talking about liking him?

Same thing.

Quite honestly, it's the nonsense that the general public isn't given the opportunity to purchase a doll, or the variation in policies from one store to the next.
Do I think MAC artists should have perks for working there? Well hell yes. Any other collection, ANY collection really, where there's a widespread though limited edition release, certainly.
Something where it's obviously limited to VERY small numbers and super hyped? No, I'm sorry, I don't think it should be "OH SHIT we only got 18 in, there are 11 of us working here, and Sally's getting one for her mom so that leaves six for sale to the general public..." and the MAs who work at the SAME MALL for Dillard's get to reserve THEIR own barbies as well so...well, there goes 4 more...
That's ridiculous.

I may like MAC, but I don't have to like all of their policies, and this particular release STINKS._

 

i heard that they were only on temp hold for potential staff for three days to give them the opportunity, and then will be released for sale on counter ... as far as i know staff wasnt allowed to call and personally hold them it was first come, first serve ....  

either way, i think critisim is fair and i dont think you have to love everything MAC ever does, it just seemed like it was getting a bit harsh ...


----------



## caroni99 (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *plumage* 

 
_ok so, ive been a long time lurker, part time poster and im a little confused... i seem to see this kind of talk alot from members on this site... constantly bashing and degrading not only the products and new launches, but the staff, artists and company as a whole ...
if you all hate MAC so much, why are you so obsessed?
(im not trying to start a fight, its a serious question ...)
more and more, i see these kind of vicious complaints and it seems a little hypocritical.... why is so bad that they were holding half of the stock of barbies for staff purchase? some of those mac artists live and/or work at locations that prevent them from getting to a store on the day of the launch ... MAC consistently and faithfully supports and values their employees and i think thats a reason to celebrate, not slander.

i just dont get all the anger, if you love MAC, then LOVE it. dont trash it._

 
Well while we all love MAC products sometimes their policies or customer service is definitely lacking. In each case mentioned on here people described specific situations to highlight a particular problem.

I think this release could have been handled much better. Yes I agree with you that MAC employees deserve to have perks and to be able to purchase dolls as well but what was described in a lot of situations I read/experienced today went way beyond what was reasonable.

To add to Shimmer's relationship analogy: I can love you and still speak my mind if I feel I'm being mistreated. My love of MAC does not trump my need to be treated with respect in any sense of the word. 

Blind worship of anything is just plain stupid.

I will still buy MAC but I will buy it from a place where I feel that my patronage is appreciated.

Hopefully they will learn from people's experiences and do better next time.


----------



## juli (Feb 13, 2007)

On Barbie collectors website, the doll is backordered until March5, 2007!!! wow...


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *plumage* 

 
_i heard that they were only on temp hold for potential staff for three days to give them the opportunity, and then will be released for sale on counter ... as far as i know staff wasnt allowed to call and personally hold them it was first come, first serve ....  

either way, i think critisim is fair and i dont think you have to love everything MAC ever does, it just seemed like it was getting a bit harsh ..._

 
What they were "supposed" to do and what they "really did" are apparently two entirely different things, depending on your location. :/


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 13, 2007)

I have to agree. It's crazy what is going on with the Barbie release and it's too bad because I for one feel seriously turned off and sometimes disgusted with what is going on and all these people that through whatever means get their hand on the collection JUST TO MAKE A PROFIT by reselling at outrageous prices. It's such a shame because it is actually quite a lovely collection and I'm saddened that true lovers of MAC, Barbie and makeup are missing out because of the abuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I used to work in retail and the customer's demands should always come before the employee. It's good and proper business practice. Whenever new stock came in we were not allowed to purchase until two weeks later if the merchandize was still available. As employees we already got great perks - the discounts and access to special tools and experts. It's along the lines of the rule whenever there's some sort of a contest to win a prize, trip or money the exclaimer always says "employees and immediate family members of employees are not eligible to enter".


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *plumage* 

 
_ok so, ive been a long time lurker, part time poster and im a little confused... i seem to see this kind of talk alot from members on this site... constantly bashing and degrading not only the products and new launches, but the staff, artists and company as a whole ...
if you all hate MAC so much, why are you so obsessed?
(im not trying to start a fight, its a serious question ...)
more and more, i see these kind of vicious complaints and it seems a little hypocritical.... why is so bad that they were holding half of the stock of barbies for staff purchase? some of those mac artists live and/or work at locations that prevent them from getting to a store on the day of the launch ... MAC consistently and faithfully supports and values their employees and i think thats a reason to celebrate, not slander.

i just dont get all the anger, if you love MAC, then LOVE it. dont trash it._

 
I'm more disappointed than angry.  The above quotes of mine were meant to be a bit more sarcastic than raving anger (as indicated by the "LOL" after my statement).  I'm not going to waste that much energy getting truly pissed off over makeup.  I do love my MAC, but after all, it is just makeup. 

The problem I have is with the inconsistencies.  Different rules at different places.  

I agree MAC MAs should be able to buy them as well.  I never said otherwise.  BUT we as customers are being told that even the MAs can't hold them and that MAC won't do presales for us, yet certain stores are ignoring that.  A lot of counters felt like it was OK to break the rules, but only to the advantage of their employees. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *plumage* 

 
_.... some of those mac artists live and/or work at locations that prevent them from getting to a store on the day of the launch ......_

 
The same could be said for plenty of their customers, but MAC didn't hold any for them.  That's just a crummy double standard.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *plumage* 

 
_...constantly bashing and degrading not only the products and new launches, but the staff, artists and company as a whole ...._

 
I personally have had problems with *some* employees and have never made a sweeping statement about *all* MAC employees being bad, so I can't speak to that statement.  

Obviously I love the product or I wouldn't be on the board.  I am going to disagree with them from time to time though.  You say that you notice a lot of negativity towards MAC, but have you also noticed the tremendous amount of positivity?  It goes both ways.  I think our members like to discuss and debate the good and bad points of the MAC product/launches/artistry/experience.  If we all got on the site and nodded our heads, smiled and did nothing but talk about only the good things, it wouldn't be honest.  Or that interesting.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *plumage* 

 
_.....MAC consistently and faithfully supports and values their employees and i think thats a reason to celebrate, not slander...._

 
Speaking as a former MAC employee, I can tell you that isn't always true.  Most of the time it is.  MAC MAs have a lot of perks, but it's not all sunshine and bunnies.  As far as refering to our comments as "slander", slander by definition implies a false statement.  If we are talking about actual events or our feelings, slander does not apply.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *plumage* 

 
_...i just dont get all the anger, if you love MAC, then LOVE it. dont trash it._

 
It's just not that black and white.  I don't and I'm sure most members here don't feel that they can guarantee they will either love MAC all the time or dislike MAC all the time.   I'm entitled to my opinion, as you are to yours, and I am going to speak my mind whether it be in favor of or against a MAC practice.  Simple as that.  BTW, I am not burning my MAC doll in effigy in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Deirdre (Feb 13, 2007)

Hmmm, I wonder how happy all the employees are with the way things went down as well.

You know what?  My counter got 0 dolls.  That's right: ZERO.

I will be writing Estée Lauder about this, and expressing my feelings about living in Canada, and the way MAC marketing (a Canadian startup) is handled here, no less.  I am sorry.  I know I'm not from a very populous country, but I am sure, if we had even 3 dolls at our counter, they would have sold out - the MAs themselves would have bought them, if no one else had.

Now I wasn't so interested in the doll myself - it's just the principle.  I think MAC is being run in a way that makes me, as a customer, feel somewhat manipulated at times.  They really took advantage of "Internet Leaks" and created loads of buzz - but to have it all sold out in so little time... Someone in the marketing/research department needs to be asked some questions - they could have sold a lot more of the collectibles if this had been better researched AND, even better, there would have been greater customer satisfaction.

As for MAC hatred/employee bashing, I don't like to see it either.  I love MAC, and every single girl at my counter was super excited about this launch, and all came to talk to me about how much they liked it, and to see what I bought.  There was a real feeling of excitement, and although I read about launch parties with some longing, I doubt they would have been as chummy as my experience!  So, on that level - at the face to face level, I love the MAC experience.  As for Corporate EL, I am not feeling the love.


----------



## Naturellle (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_
I used to work in retail and the customer's demands should always come before the employee. It's good and proper business practice. Whenever new stock came in we were not allowed to purchase until two weeks later if the merchandize was still available. As employees we already got great perks - the discounts and access to special tools and experts. It's along the lines of the rule whenever there's some sort of a contest to win a prize, trip or money the exclaimer always says "employees and immediate family members of employees are not eligible to enter"._

 





 Well said!!! You said everything that I was going to say.I used to work in retail and we were *never* allowed to hold merchandise or anything of that nature. That's just not right and unfair. period. I had no problem with that because that was what I agreed to when I took the position.

Also, MAC employees already get major perks so the behaviour that was exercised by _some_ of the MAC employees was totally *unethical* and *unexcusable*. By looking at the bigger picture, they should play by the rules and if they had family coming in to pick one up for them, family shouldn't get special attention and should wait just like the general public. They are no more special than anyone else.  I am definitely going to write a letter and address my concerns because I am so disgusted by what I've read about people's experiences.  I encourage alot of you guys to do the same. This really leaves a terrible taste in my mouth and it disgusts me that MAC has people like this working for them and "representing" them. This is coming from someone who had no intention of getting of getting a Barbie but someone who hates to see people get shafted by unethical and unfair tactics.


----------



## Naturellle (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I'm more disappointed than angry.  The above quotes of mine were meant to be a bit more sarcastic than raving anger (as indicated by the "LOL" after my statement).  I'm not going to waste that much energy getting truly pissed off over makeup.  I do love my MAC, but after all, it is just makeup. 

The problem I have is with the inconsistencies.  Different rules at different places.  

I agree MAC MAs should be able to buy them as well.  I never said otherwise.  BUT we as customers are being told that even the MAs can't hold them and that MAC won't do presales for us, yet certain stores are ignoring that.  A lot of counters felt like it was OK to break the rules, but only to the advantage of their employees. 



The same could be said for plenty of their customers, but MAC didn't hold any for them.  That's just a crummy double standard.



I personally have had problems with *some* employees and have never made a sweeping statement about *all* MAC employees being bad, so I can't speak to that statement.  

Obviously I love the product or I wouldn't be on the board.  I am going to disagree with them from time to time though.  You say that you notice a lot of negativity towards MAC, but have you also noticed the tremendous amount of positivity?  It goes both ways.  I think our members like to discuss and debate the good and bad points of the MAC product/launches/artistry/experience.  If we all got on the site and nodded our heads, smiled and did nothing but talk about only the good things, it wouldn't be honest.  Or that interesting.



Speaking as a former MAC employee, I can tell you that isn't always true.  Most of the time it is.  MAC MAs have a lot of perks, but it's not all sunshine and bunnies.  As far as refering to our comments as "slander", slander by definition implies a false statement.  If we are talking about actual events or our feelings, slander does not apply.  



It's just not that black and white.  I don't and I'm sure most members here don't feel that they can guarantee they will either love MAC all the time or dislike MAC all the time.   I'm entitled to my opinion, as you are to yours, and I am going to speak my mind whether it be in favor of or against a MAC practice.  Simple as that.  BTW, I am not burning my MAC doll in effigy in case anyone was wondering. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well said!!! You are definitely on point!


----------



## amoona (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Wow.  ebay is hilarious.  There is a Barbie tote for $499.00, a couple of Barbies for $250.00, one at $300.00 and a couple at $500.00._

 
omg i was dieing for that tote but wasn't comfrotable spending $70 on it. just for kicks i ebayed it earlier in the day, when the mac counter manager told me that the barbie was on ebay for $500 ... yea i saw that tote you're talking about haha. i was amazed! 

i bought one barbie doll for retail price and it's mine, even though i could have bought 2. i don't believe in screwin people over by sellin them a $35 doll for $500!!! That's just crazy.


----------



## merleskaya (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SerenityRaine* 

 
_I was there last night and they said that there would be a line forming & that the store would open at 10 & that there were 24 barbies. I got there at 9:58 and there was no line & no barbies! when I went in the girl asked me what I wanted & I said I wanted a barbie & so she goes back to the back & gets me one. So I think..while I asked to look at a lipgloss she buys it! wth!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
She buys the one she said she'd bring back for you?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's up with that?  Did she even try to explain that behavior?

I ended up going to barbiecollector.com this afternoon; mine's back-ordered till March 5 like many others are, but as much as I wanted one, I only wanted to pay $35 for her.  She'll complement my Audrey Hepburn "My Fair Lady" Barbie nicely.  Thanks to the OP for that link and reminder!

merleskaya


----------



## Sti43 (Feb 14, 2007)

What a suprise. I didn't get my barbie. No e-mail. My order status says the rest are shipped and the doll is N/A.

I ordered at around 11:00 PST. Oh well.

I'm really not suprised at all. Just a bit disappointed.


----------



## Tash (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *merleskaya* 

 
_She buys the one she said she'd bring back for you?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's up with that?  Did she even try to explain that behavior?

I ended up going to barbiecollector.com this afternoon; mine's back-ordered till March 5 like many others are, but as much as I wanted one, I only wanted to pay $35 for her.  She'll complement my Audrey Hepburn "My Fair Lady" Barbie nicely.  Thanks to the OP for that link and reminder!

merleskaya_

 
Are they actually going to make more though?  Or are they going to do the same thing that MAC did?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sti43* 

 
_What a suprise. I didn't get my barbie. No e-mail. My order status says the rest are shipped and the doll is N/A.

I ordered at around 11:00 PST. Oh well.

I'm really not suprised at all. Just a bit disappointed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, you ordered at 11 and got that email?  Sorry, hon.  That's crummy.


----------



## deathcabber (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok, I got my Barbie from Barbiecollector.com before it was on BO and what I am confused about is that people whose are on BO think that they will actually get some b/c there will be more made? As far as well all know, what they had was it. That is the point of this having been and LE collection, right?


----------



## red (Feb 14, 2007)

Mattel only made 10,000 barbie mac dolls


----------



## deathcabber (Feb 14, 2007)

exactly, thats why I wonder where these other dolls would be coming from to fulfill peoples back orders.


----------



## girlstar (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caroni99* 

 
_MAC freestanding store at Sq 1-I have interacted with that manager once before and she was really nice so it's a bit shocking that she was like that today!

I think I will just go to the Bay counter from now on._

 
I have gone to that store a few times and they were always nice and helpful, so it makes me mad that they have someone working there who would actually try to pull a stunt like that. I would have it expected it at say, Yorkdale, because they always seem much more snooty.

Girls working at the Bay counters are always, in my experience, much nicer and willing to help and get you anything you want.


----------



## drea2447 (Feb 14, 2007)

Actually, Mattell made 25,000 dolls.  15,000 went to MAC and they had 10,000 to sell.  Inside the box the doll has a certificate of authenticity stating that it is a Gold Edition doll which means there were 25,000 or less made and that it was sold at select retailers.


----------



## deathcabber (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *drea2447* 

 
_Actually, Mattell made 25,000 dolls.  15,000 went to MAC and they had 10,000 to sell.  Inside the box the doll has a certificate of authenticity stating that it is a Gold Edition doll which means there were 25,000 or less made and that it was sold at select retailers._

 

If that is the case, then people are really getting their hopes up for no reason about the whole back order thing!


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 14, 2007)

ughh...i had to sleep but hey i got my order in and i got 2 BARBIES!!!YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!

im so not worried about the make up and postcards my counter is so slow...they didnt even get any barbie stuff in at all!so yea they have my long list for when the items do arrive =)


----------



## merleskaya (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_Are they actually going to make more though?  Or are they going to do the same thing that MAC did?_

 
Based on my history with barbiecollector.com, I'm guessing that they only had a limited amount actually ready to ship yesterday and the rest of their allotment (from the 25,000 total produced) will be available to ship March 5.  If they were truly, utterly sold out, I don't think we would have even been able to make the purchase.

But if for some reason the backordered dolls really do not exist come March 5, I guess that's just $41 ($35 + shipping) that can be apportioned for something else!

merleskaya


----------



## deathcabber (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *merleskaya* 

 
_Based on my history with barbiecollector.com, I'm guessing that they only had a limited amount actually ready to ship yesterday and the rest of their allotment (from the 25,000 total produced) will be available to ship March 5.  If they were truly, utterly sold out, I don't think we would have even been able to make the purchase.

But if for some reason the backordered dolls really do not exist come March 5, I guess that's just $41 ($35 + shipping) that can be apportioned for something else!

merleskaya_

 


Ok that makes more sense. Thanks!


----------

